# Fall is here; save HUGE on high quality CUSTOM FIT seat heater kits at PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Fall Kick-Off Savings on Custom Fit Heated Seat Kits at PFYC.com!*

I'm pretty sure this is the biggest discount we've ever offered on these kits. These are not "generic" kits - the elements are sized to perfectly match your seat. Each kit contains a bottom and back heating element, a power harness, a switch harness, a switch, and a complete hardware package with easy-to-follow installation instructions. Add to that the incredibly high quality hardware, ease of installation, and long 3 year, 36,000 mile warranty and you've got the best heated seat kit on the market. Don't trust your electrical system to a cheaply made kit - you'll regret it later.

*For ONE WEEK ONLY, save 15% on any seat kit* you choose from our page below (including the premium massaging models). Use promo code

HEATURBUM

during checkout to get your discount using the "Promo Code" entry box. Promo code expires on 10/6/10.

Click here to visit the product page for more details on all the kits and to place your order:


----------------

*Custom Fit Heated Seat Kit at PFYC.com*






----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------

